# Pulled Pork for 30



## culpepersmoke (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm planning on doing some bone in boston butts for a family reunion this week. We'll probably have 30 folks there. Any thoughts as to how much meat I should buy?

Thanks guys,


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 26, 2010)

Grab three 8-10 lb. butts. I did 25 people at the start of June with four 8 lb. butts and had almost half of it left over. Three butts should be plenty and still give you a nice cushion.


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 26, 2010)

How much other stuff do you have to go with it? If it is going to be the main big item then make sure you have enough but if you have other meats and lots of sides/salads then you could probably go more conservative.


----------



## greasy cheeseburger (Jul 26, 2010)

I just had a party this weekend with close to 40 people. I smoked 3 shoulders, around 8lbs each. 2 pulled, the third one a cut into chunks( my thermometer was off, so it didnt get to 200). All of the pulled pork went, but not the chunks. But we also had some corn, and baked beans.

 So, Id say 3 8-10lbs like someone else said, would be good.


----------



## richc (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm by no means an expert on this, but looking at some numbers that caterers use, if you figure each person having a half a pound of pork, which is more than caterers usually plan on, you'd need 23lbs of pork shoulder, uncooked. If you went with what a lot of caterers would portion (6oz), you'd only need 16lbs. 

It's better to have too much than not enough though.


----------



## smokingeagle (Jul 26, 2010)

I had 30 to 35 people at my place for a bbq this last weekend. I cooked 21 lbs of brisket, 30 lbs of shoulder, 2 fatties, and 64 abts. i had everyone that came to bring a dish for the side. I ended up with no fatties left, about 7lbs of shoulder and 3lbs of brisket left over with 10 or so abts left. Everyone side that was brought was half gone and nobody left hungry.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well I have always figured about 1/3 to maybe a 1/2 of a pound per person that is if you are planning to make it the main course. So maybe about 20 lbs should do you just fine.


----------



## meateater (Jul 26, 2010)

Take weather in consideration. My way in 100+ weather appetites get lost. A few bites and I'm done. When it's winter and frost on the pumpkin it's time for pulled pork chunkin!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 27, 2010)

You can figure on getting about 50% of the raw weight as a finished product. Most commercial guys figure 1/4 lb per sandwich but then again they are making them and usually have better portion control. I would figure more like 1/3 lb per sandwich with family and friends making them. You know what sides your having and the people eating so you can figure if people are going to eat one or more sandwiches and adjust your amounts accordingly.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm also smoking some butts for a family reunion, but since there will be other food items there I am only doing two 10# butts.

Good luck!


----------



## cullowheedawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Cullowheedawg.  Being from NC mountains by way of SW Georgia I don't use any fancy formulas  since a lot is lost to shringaga I just cook about a pound of meat from raw per person. Have a good time.


----------

